# Question re: cervical fluids during early pregnancy



## sostinkinhappy (May 27, 2006)

I am 4 DPO today and have been having some strange cervical fluid, as in I have never seen anything like this in all of my 20+ months of charting. (FYI: I haven't been temping recently because of crazy sleep schedules but am very confident in my ability to tell when I have ovulated based on CM, cervical position and O-pains.)

At any rate, everything went as expected this cycle except: 5-6 days of eggwhite fluid, O pains on day 12, followed by a quick chance to creamy fluid. However, yesterday I started having TONS of creamyish-wateryish fluid...like enough to warrant a panty liner. I have a cold right now but have had one in the past so I don't think that is the cause of the strange changes. I have heard that sometimes the cervical fluid changes in response to a pregnancy...is this possible?

We aren't necessarily TTC and use protection from day 8 until day 16 of every cycle so there haven't been any unprotected encounters this cycle. I know that no method is 100% fool proof (except when my husband is deployed overseas!) and honestly wouldn't be devastated emotionally if we were really pregnant.

I guess I am just hoping for someone to help me understand the changes in my cervical fluids more than anything! Any insights?


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

It sounds like early pregnancy CM however I think 4 DPO would be too early. Implantation usually doesn't happen until 7 DPO.


----------

